# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  WILD vs DEILD

## Muha

Hi  :smiley: 
I was looking at the WILD and DEILD techniques, and I can't see any reason one would try to attain lucidity using WILD over DEILD.
DEILD is far quicker, interrupts sleep less and is easier to do.

Does anyone know any advantages of WILD over DEILD?

Thanks  ::D: 

(I now see this should be in the attaining lucidity forum)

----------


## Traumerei

This is just my opinion, but from a beginner's simplified standpoint, WILDing just requires you to wake up for a while several hours - from there, you supposedly can lie in bed and reach SP and enter your dream directly. DEILDing means you have to wake up several hours after falling asleep and keep your body still, eyes closed, in order to enter a LD. This is obviously a shallow and semi-incorrect summary of the two methods, but it's the type of impression someone just learning about LDing will get.

As for your question, WILD is preferred in this forum - information is easier to get on it, and it's much more popular than DEILD. It's presented as a direct, profit-instantly method as well.
DEILDs are short, but you can chain them together, but it requires good dream recall. Its shortness and demand on the LDer's dream recall are possible turn-offs.

Other than that, I too cannot understand why DEILD isn't used more. Just about everyone I've seen talking about it mentions how great of a technique it is.

----------


## Sivason

DEILD is probably one of the most popular and useful of the methods. It has the disadvantage of requiring that you randomly wake up while in the midsts of a dream. It works wonderfully. I can not imagine who would suggest WILD is more popular. The thing is WILD sounds great and easy, but it is a mile away from easy. I wonder at how many members can succesfully WILD at all, much less often. WILD is a complex meditation/trance skill that requires much much more than it sounds like.

WILD is a good thing to learn, someday. However, for anyone who is not really good at meditation and 100% patient as H#ll, it is going to be a problem.

WILD: Pro- can be attempted every night, even 2 or 3 times. Con- very advanced and frustrating skill.
DIELD: Pro- no real practice or skill needed. Con- you can only attempt it, if you accidently awake during a dream.


Note: technically DEILD is a form of WILD. It is different than what we normally refer to as WILD, but if grouping techniques, they are all either DILD or WILD variations.

----------


## Muha

Well, You should be able to DEILD every night by just setting an alarm that beeps for about 3 seconds at 4 AM.
Traumerei, why do you say that DEILDs are shorter, I would think that they are about as long as WILDs as the technique is very similar?

----------


## Sivason

> Well, You should be able to DEILD every night by just setting an alarm that beeps for about 3 seconds at 4 AM.
> Traumerei, why do you say that DEILDs are shorter, I would think that they are about as long as WILDs as the technique is very similar?



I would disagree. DEILD requires that you be in an REM phase, which is very random. The alarm idea is good, and may sometimes wake you from a dream, in that case it would work. However, there is no way to know if you will be in an REM dream at the same time as your alarm goes off.

----------


## doge

I am still kinda new at lucid dreaming but I think I woke up during REM time.

----------


## jblb2424

It takes the average person 14 minutes to get to sleep. Rem cycles occur at the end of a sleep cycle every 90 minutes, getting longer and longer as you sleep more. You can fairly easily predict when you will be in REM if you have a steady sleep schedual. If you dont, here is what you can do...
This was posted on the forums before but i will repeat the method. Drink a TON of water before bed. And during the midfle of the night when you get up to pee, the time you get up is at the end of a REM cycle. After finishing your buisness, set your alarm to about 30-40 minutes later, and you will be in REM when you get woken up by the alarm. If you want to wake up at a later time, just prefict when you will have REM later using the knowlege i gave you above. That is how you predict your REM cycles to have long and sucessful DEILD's  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> It takes the average person 14 minutes to get to sleep. Rem cycles occur at the end of a sleep cycle every 90 minutes, getting longer and longer as you sleep more. You can fairly easily predict when you will be in REM if you have a steady sleep schedual. If you dont, here is what you can do...
> This was posted on the forums before but i will repeat the method. Drink a TON of water before bed. And during the midfle of the night when you get up to pee, the time you get up is at the end of a REM cycle. After finishing your buisness, set your alarm to about 30-40 minutes later, and you will be in REM when you get woken up by the alarm. If you want to wake up at a later time, just prefict when you will have REM later using the knowlege i gave you above. That is how you predict your REM cycles to have long and sucessful DEILD's



That is interesting and may be true. i would have to experiment to see. I have one problem when I use this as a way to do WBTB though. That is, I useually end up having to wake up and pee a second time, and have had a few awesome WILDs cut short from the second urge interupting the dreams.

----------


## jblb2424

Personally i never tried the peeing method since have a VERY predictable sleep schedule, but i heard it has had success for many people. But you bring up a good point sivason. It might sound silly but I'm thinking that maybe you shouldn't drink a TON of water like i stated above, but maybe just one or two glasses so you don't have to get up twice? And sorry about the stupid grammar misspellings i had in my original post... I was typing on my iPhone and those keyboards are always so small xD

----------


## Erii

I've gotta go soon so i can't the whole thread but:
You can't really compare a WILD with a DEILD. A WILD is more like a category (so is MILD). A DEILD is a type of WILD. Just as there are other ways you can WILD and MILD. Wow that sound confusing but trust me it's not hehehe :3
DEILD is one of my personal favorite techniques though, I must say~

----------


## Iapetos

Every technique or method has it's pros and cons, therefore I try to use all of them  ::D:  

Recall dreams to become more aware of my dreams and to notice nightly awakenings, then WILD while going to bed and use autosuggestion to increase the chance of DILD, and if I wake up during the night I use DEILD  :smiley:

----------

